# funny thing I made



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

thats funny! are they easy to make?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Jan 12, 2006)

You're welcome! I'm very glad you liked it.. I got the link from a friend, and downloaded the demo. Havn't decided whether or not to buy it. The application came up with a discussion about projecting singing pumpkins and whether this program would be useful for that.
link to try yourself:

http://www.reallusion.com/crazytalk/

Yes, it is VERY easy. The demo I did took about 5 mins and there is almost no learning curve...Enjoy!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

Thats just too funny Dr M. I bet you could come up with millions of great applications for your haunt. I don't even want to even think about taking on something new, but for next year though lots of possibilities?????


----------



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool. Better than the demos on the Crazy Talk web site!


----------



## Mr. Halloween (Oct 7, 2007)

That is Freeky as H**L


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that scares me as much as the exorcist did, shivers


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

Wow...I love it. It's just the kind of toy I would love to put in my toy box. But I'm going to wait until I finish my current project or I might get distracted...again! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Headless Horseman (Feb 7, 2008)

Loved it!! Very Creepy!! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

You know your screen name fits you perfect. I loved it.


----------



## tnttnt610 (Apr 8, 2008)

hey there!i saw a video of a haunted house all done with projection,i think, and they have the singing pumpkins! very cool effects, i wonder if they used this techniche?thanx for sharing!(check youtube)


----------

